# Cleaning & Sealing exterior window seals (Vag)



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

What do you recommend to clean rubber seals? They seem to be real pita, verytime after wash, when i dry my car and put a bit more pressure on them, i find dirt on MF.

I recently bought 1Z Gummi but havent used it yet. 

1. Does it work as a cleaner or just seal? If its just a seal, what shall i use to clean them first (how dilute it)? Available stuff atm: BH Surfex HD, VP Citrus Pre Wash, VP Combo Foam, BTBM, IPA ..Any ideas..?

2. Do i do exactly same thing for interior door seals (they seem to be more delicate then exterior ones).

thanks for looking


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

r4s said:


> What do you recommend to clean rubber seals? They seem to be real pita, verytime after wash, when i dry my car and put a bit more pressure on them, i find dirt on MF.
> 
> I recently bought 1Z Gummi but havent used it yet.
> 
> ...


Get some 1Z Vinyl-rubber care.


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

hmm... i cant see this product on my list, can you? I want to do it today, very soon..

if you dont have time to read whole thread, do not reply please

thank you


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

MAUI said:


> Get some 1Z Vinyl-rubber care.


??

He already has 1Z Gummipflege which is specialy designed for rubber seals, why whould he have to buy 1Z inyl ubber care?

Just try the Gummipflege r4s, it's perfect for the job. I would give the window rubbers a good wash with Surfex HD first and then apply the Gummipflege. This product will also be perfect for your door seals :thumb:


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your input Jochen,

Tbh, im bit worry about using Surfex on them, found it very agressive on the interior plastics diluted 1:15 (as i was suggested to). I will see what others say, i wonder if, and eventually what dilute ratio of Citrus PW would be needed to do this job..?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Jochen said:


> ??
> 
> He already has 1Z Gummipflege which is specialy designed for rubber seals, why whould he have to buy 1Z inyl ubber care?
> 
> Because Gummipflege won't clean.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

r4s said:


> hmm... i cant see this product on my list, can you? I want to do it today, very soon..
> 
> if you dont have time to read whole thread, do not reply please
> 
> thank you


Where in your post did you say you wanted to do it today? :tumbleweed:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean them with Surfex or APC (You can get it cheap from the supermarket if you haven't already got some). You'll require multiple hits to fully clean them.

Gummi Pflege is good for interior rubber seals as it's designed to keep the seals soft and flexible but I wouldn't use it on exterior seals as it's water based and will streak in the rain.


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

DMH-01: 

Would Citrus PW be an option too or shall i stick to basic APC? How would you dilute Surfex for this?
I saw Micksgarage's video plus few more others where Gummi P is applied onto exterior seals too..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Flash/febreze APC,get it out of morrisons or whatever.10:1 should do ya.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

r4s said:


> DMH-01:
> 
> Would Citrus PW be an option too or shall i stick to basic APC? How would you dilute Surfex for this?
> I saw Micksgarage's video plus few more others where Gummi P is applied onto exterior seals too..


Stick to Surfex or APC as you need a good cleaner.

Surfex is quite strong so I dilute to around 30:1.

You can apply it to the exterior, but like I said if it rains it will streak.


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

Used apc and all went good, seals look like new. Tomoro gonna crack on with the interior ones.

thanks for all tips.


----------



## dag4r (Mar 6, 2013)

Bit of a newbie here... which APC did you use? I want to clean all my window seals which have grime and green stuff on them.


----------

